

Show HN: Let's bring the power of Reddit's ranking algo to Spotify - mol2103
http://www.reddit.com/r/SpotifyPlaylists/

======
zerostar07
Let's hope this works well, considering how redditors vote. I hope we won't
end up listening to fart music.

~~~
mol2103
Me too. If you are interested in keeping it good, I can make you a mod.

Send it around to some ppl and if it catches on, we can start weeding out bad
submissions. Theoretically it could be a GREAT way to discover.

------
mol2103
Greetings Hackers - figured I'd give you the heads up that as of this AM, I
couldn't find a solid sub-reddit for Spotify playlist discovery...

And so it came to be that I created /r/SpotifyPlaylists

Would love to turn it into a vibrant sub-community for music discovery.

~~~
genieyclo
There's also the older and active GroovesharkPlaylists subreddit here:
<http://www.reddit.com/r/groovesharkplaylists>

